# I know its not a VW but..here is my box



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

Easystreet Digital Kit
UAS Slim 5 Gallon Tank
Dual 380c Compressors
Dual SMC Water Traps
Dual SMC Check Valves
1/2" Stainless Steel Hardline (comps to tank)
1/2" Stainless Steel Swagelok Fittings
KYB Sienna Shocks 
Randode Billet Shock Bushings
20x8.5 MRR HR-3
225/30/20 Tires
Clazzio Cross Stitched Interior

I will post more pics once I get all the interior plastics back together.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice wheel choice! :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

respect it.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

I enjoy it :thumbup: A smaller wheel choice would have been ideal in my personal taste, but either way it's pulled off nicely


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice... Where are you from?


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

SoCalDubber said:


> Nice... Where are you from?


Indianapolis


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I think the 20's fill it up nicely.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

I like your box.

:thumbup:


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice :thumbup:

Just bought my wife one, makes me want to mod hers.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, the xA looks alot better on bags than it's toaster box ugly cousin. Loving the wheels choice as well, now how about some more piktars


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

Here is a couple crappy cell phone pics of the air setup and stainless hardlines (first time ever doing air ride or hardlines)


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

How was trying to bend the hardlines? Aren't they supposed to be harder to bend than copper lines?

Loving the setup! :thumbup:


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

Id like to know how the stainless compares to the copper as well. Im about to run stainless lines in my buddies car. love to know what im about to get myself into.

BTW, clean car and setup :thumbup:


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

I have never bent copper so I'm not sure...however everyone I told I was doing stainlesss thought I was crazy! It wasnt bad but I wasted 10ft just to learn the bender and how to measure etc...i still don't have it totally figured out but I think it came out well.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Ricersux said:


> i still don't have it totally figured out but I think it came out well.


...now you're just being modest, you show-off :laugh:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Ricersux said:


> I have never bent copper so I'm not sure...however everyone I told I was doing stainlesss thought I was crazy! It wasnt bad but I wasted 10ft just to learn the bender and how to measure etc...i still don't have it totally figured out but I think it came out well.


yeah it came out real well. So what brand fittings and line? Where to buy? I want to go all silver just like that. :thumbup:


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

dOWa242 said:


> yeah it came out real well. So what brand fittings and line? Where to buy? I want to go all silver just like that. :thumbup:



All the fittings and the tubing are from Swagelok. I bought most the fittings on ebay for way less then Swagelok sells them but I still have close to $1000 in the tubing, fittings, bender, cutter etc.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

very clean good work... those lines look great to!:thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance, but one more question if you will.. what is the little piece connecting/next to the water trap? Between the water trap and compressors?


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

dOWa242 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but one more question if you will.. what is the little piece connecting/next to the water trap? Between the water trap and compressors?



Those are check valves...since I no longer am using the Viair leader lines I needed a seperate check valve to prevent backfeeding into the compressors.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good.. and thats coming from a guy that hates big wheels.. but you pull them well:beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

that's a good looking toaster. I used to have those wheels, and will always love them:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

